# Gas Lens setup for my WP-17 torch



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to try a gas lens setup, but don't know much about them. I have a Weldcraft WP-17 torch and right now use a 1/16" tungsten with a standard #6 nozzle. 

What exactly do I need to get for parts?

Do my existing standard collets work with the gas lens collet bodies?

What's the deal with large diameter gas lenses versus regular diameter gas lenses?

For the gas lens nozzle size, do I just get the same size #6 like I'm using now?

If I go with a #6, how far out can I extend the tungsten?

Thanks


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

AFAIR, just the gas lens (part that screws to the torch and holds the cup) , the ceramic cup, and the seal behind the cup (between lens and body) are different. The collets, torch body, and backcaps are the same. I still run a #6 w/ low stickout for most stuff, but you can stick it WAY out when needed. 3/4"+ is no problem. I have a couple larger cups I use when doing odd shaped but flatish stuff and want more coverage - like perforated stainless sheet. Big cups don't allow you to get into V's that bikes have a lot of. Once you get a gas lens you'll never use the old ones again


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

regular gas lens and a #8 cup...all day long. Do yourself a favor and ditch the -17 torch and get -9 series (I use CK130). Grab a flexy hose and you will thank yourself all the way to happy welding.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

http://www.weldcraft.com/pdfs/WP17ENG.pdf
A large gas lens will allow you to use a #12 cup for more shielding area on reactive materials like titanium. If you are welding steel, you can use a regular gas lens and a #7 cup to start. The cups are different between a regular collet body and a gas lens.

If you go with a regular gas lens, you'll need a gas lens insulator, the gas lens itself, and the gas lens cup. Your collets will work fine.

And +1 on the CK130 torch.

Oops. Edit on the collets. They are the same.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Zank, I remember the collets being the same. The .pdf you link to says the same too. You sure they are different? (Im at work and can't check)

Either of you guys w/ the #9 torch also have a #17 to take a pic side by side? I've never held a 9 and the manufacturers tend not to list actual dimensions or give a pic of them all lined up side by side.


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, sorry about the bad info. I just edited my post.

I don't have a picture handy, but here's a video from CK that shows the whole range side by side.

Gas Cooled vs Water Cooled TIG Torches - YouTube


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

3wfab said:


> regular gas lens and a #8 cup...all day long. Do yourself a favor and ditch the -17 torch and get -9 series (I use CK130). Grab a flexy hose and you will thank yourself all the way to happy welding.


This.


----------



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. So a #8 would work better for me than a #6 with a 1/16" tungsten on .035"-.049" 4130?


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

stuntnuts said:


> Thanks for the info guys. So a #8 would work better for me than a #6 with a 1/16" tungsten on .035"-.049" 4130?


I am using a #8 and it seems to be working well enough but just for discussion what is the downside of going up to a larger #10 or #12? I have been thinking about stepping up a size or two.

This video is somewhat interesting as well..


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

Doesn't seem like big differences but once in the hand, big difference.


----------



## rustola (Jan 15, 2008)

Dumb question about the ck130 torch - in looking online, I'm finding there's a version with 1-piece cable and a version with a 2-piece cable. What's the difference?


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I'll second the CK torches .At work I use a 150 with a built in linear amp control, when I can't use a foot pedal and a CK110 pencil torch for the real delicate work. I also have a 150 with a flex head. The WP 17 is very similar to the Miller Blue Diamond that came with my Maxstar 150 STH. I'll be replacing it with a CK150 soon.

Tim


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

rustola said:


> Dumb question about the ck130 torch - in looking online, I'm finding there's a version with 1-piece cable and a version with a 2-piece cable. What's the difference?


I believe they're talking about whether there are two power and purge gas cables going from the welder to the torch. For air-cooled torches, the 2 piece has two hoses running to the welder (one gas, one power) and the one piece has the gas running up the middle of the power cable so it's lighter and easier to maneuver. I went from a 2-piece to a 1 piece and it made a huge difference, especially if you get the red high-flex rubber cable (I think it's made by Smith). Not sure what the deal is or water-cooled torches though.


----------



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

OK the gas lens is setup is up and running, what CFH should I set my regulator to?


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

depends. what size lens and cup?

I'm running about 17-18 using a regular gas lens and a #8 cup....BUT....just play with it. I've found every situation is different.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Meriwether said:


> Not sure what the deal is or water-cooled torches though.


Water cooled torches run three leads. One is a dedicated argon line, One is a combo power cable and coolant return and the third a coolant out. They want the the coolant to run in that direction so the torch gets the coolest water.


----------

